# My collection



## urs (Jan 31, 2008)

Decided to post some photos of spiders that I keep.
Hpoe you like them! 
First some New world species-all females
C.cyaneopubescens






After some molts






A.brocklehursti






A.geniculata






A.seemanni






B.smithi






B.annitha






B.auratum






B.klaasi






B.albiceps






G.aureostriata






G.iheringi






G.grossa






G.pulchra






L.parahybana






L.striatipes






L.klugi






N.carapoensis






N.chromatus






C.fasciatum






T.blondi






P.irminia






M.robustum






M.horrida-right after molt






X.immanis






X.intermedia







Best regards Uros


----------



## urs (Jan 31, 2008)

And some africans and asians.

H.sp.'gigas'






C.bechuanicus






P.murinus






P.lugardi






S.calceata






H.maculata






H.villosella






Holothele sp., possible incei






E.pachypus






E.olivacea






M.balfouri






H.lividum






H.schmidti






O.aureotibialis






C.fimbriatus






C.huahini






C.sp. 'blue'






And last but not least, my pokies
P.rufilata












P.tigrinawesseli






P.metallica












P.subfusca












P.fasciata












P.smithi






P.miranda






P.formosa












P.regalis






P.ornata and rufilata






That would be all for now. Hope you will enjoy looking at photos!

Oh, forgot to add my ventral sexing expert 












Misha says hi!







Best regards Uros


----------



## verry_sweet (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow great pictures and collection! You’re little girl is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## pearson340 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow amaizing collection looks like you been at this hobby a while


----------



## seanbond (Jan 31, 2008)

great selection of spids!!


----------



## urs (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks to all!

Best regards Uros


----------



## WARPIG (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome, thats what every serious hobbyist aspires to. A great collection, and a great display set-up.

Hats off-
And a VERY cute daughter.
PIG


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 1, 2008)

Wonderful collection, Urs!! 
:clap:


----------



## pinkzebra (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful collection of beautiful spiders! I love your display too. 

And your little helper is sooo cute!

Jen


----------



## AlainL (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful collection and pics:clap: I love your E.olivacea:drool: 

If it's a real P.smithi you are a very lucky guy.


----------



## ahas (Feb 2, 2008)

I envy you!  Very nice collection.


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW, I'm speechless.
Awsome collection. 
I really like your M.horrida. I have been looking for one of these guys for a long time now.


----------



## urs (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!
I'm quite sure that it's real smithi...
I'm plannig to breed horrida, just waiting for my male to mature. Not quite sure they will mate, since they are difficult to breed, but worth a try! 
And olivacea is one of my favorit spec. together with balfouries and offcourse pokies.

Best regards Uros


----------



## urs (Feb 3, 2008)

Some matings:

Holothele sp. mating-she produces sac in 20 days






























S.calceata sac&larvae












G.pulchra mating-they were very 'into' each other, stood like that for 5 or 10 minutes






Mating attempt C.cyaneopubescens-she eat 2 males, without mating, just jumped on him... 
























C.fimbriatus-they mate, but when male finished his job, female grabbed him
























And video of fasciata mating-listen to those drums-Lars Ulrich style  
In my experience, pokie matings are one of fastest...



Best regards Uros


----------



## Harrod (Feb 3, 2008)

urs said:


> In my experience, pokie matings are one of fastest...
> 
> Best regards Uros


I agree you almost don't even seen it happening.

You have some really amazing stuff there. :clap: 

Nick


----------



## maddox (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice bugs man:clap: :clap: I'm sorry because of chromatopelma male Greetings from Poland


----------



## macjizzle (Feb 7, 2008)

coool, never heard the drumming. it doesn't even look like it goes along with the sound. i wish i had your collection and setup! :8o


----------



## urs (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks!
P.pederseni-she must lay a sac anytime now.







Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2008)

Great collection and great pics! :worship:


----------



## urs (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks!
Just ordered some super macro lenses. Will see how it will work out when I get them...

Best regards Uros


----------



## urs (Feb 11, 2008)

My first macro attempts-seems like I need an advice from Sietse! Specialy what sort of lightnig shoud I use. Here I use a reflector light 600W, but it's not good. Must try with neon light... 
Still need some practise...

P.fasciata larvae


















Modified upper photo...







Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Uros,

These last pics could be very good, you just need to manually set the whitebalance of your camera. This should get rid of the yellow hue.
With my own macro pix I usually just use the camera's flash. In that case I don't even need to change the whitebalance.


----------



## urs (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanx Sietse!
Playing with lenses...
L.klugi
























E.pachypus






P.fasciata larvae







Best regards Uros


----------



## seanbond (Feb 12, 2008)

keep the pix coming, muy excelente!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 12, 2008)

No problem, I see it is working!


----------



## urs (Feb 13, 2008)

T.blondi






C.cyaneopubescens-5cmLS






B.auratum-7cmLS






G.aureostriata






G.grossa






G.iheringi






L.klugi






B.annitha






X.immanis-12cmLS






X.intermedia-10cm LS






P.metallica






M.balfouri






M.horrida







Best regards Uros


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are some awesome shots! Keep them coming! :worship:


----------



## urs (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Just trying to do my best, with the gear I have...

Best regards Uros


----------



## Fritz1000 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Uros,

the first Photo is not of _Theraphosa blondi_. 

Greetings Dietmar


----------



## urs (Feb 13, 2008)

ups, you are right Dietmar! Thanks, I mess up... It's L.parahybana

Best regards Uros


----------



## urs (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the right one 
T.blondi






L.striatipes






P.irminia







Best regards Uros


----------



## Stick (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Uros.  I am new to the boards, but, in my short time here, I have viewed a lot of pictures.  These are, by far, the best I have seen.  Excellent work!  I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## urs (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks!
But I think you are wrong, look a little more, there are far better photographers that me. 
Just look Talkenlate or Apophis thread or Ben's, Hendrick's...And for sure many others!  

Best regards Uros


----------



## seanbond (Feb 14, 2008)

looks like my sink!


----------



## Fritz1000 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Now it is correct!!!*

Nice Photos.:clap: 

Greetings Dietmar


----------



## Stick (Feb 14, 2008)

urs said:


> Thanks!
> But I think you are wrong, look a little more, there are far better photographers that me.
> Just look Talkenlate or Apophis thread or Ben's, Hendrick's...And for sure many others!
> 
> Best regards Uros



You shouldn't be so modest.  I never claimed they were the best I would see.  I claimed they were the best I have seen.  I look forward to running across those you speak of.  Until then, keep snapping pictures.  It is nice to see a photographer/hobbyist that takes so much pride in their work.


----------



## urs (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! It means a lot!  
M.mesomelas, 2nd molt






C.sp.blue, 1st molt






P.tigrinawesseli, supposed to be gravid, at least hope so 







Best regards Uros


----------



## urs (Feb 23, 2008)

Holothele sp. with young






E. olivacea 'spermatheca'






Bad photo, but don't want to disturb them too much...
P.striata with sac






P.pederseni with sac







Best regards Uros


----------



## Kohler (Feb 24, 2008)

i really like your t's... they're beautifuls! thanks for sharing


----------



## urs (Mar 3, 2008)

Some new photos

Holothele spec. Venezuela, 1st skin






Young female T.ockerti






M.mesomelas 2nd skin






C.bechuanicus






C.darlingi, just deceased few days ago...






C.marshalli with big mite problem...


















Opened striata sac






P.fasciata 1st skin






Another beauty show up, P.tigrinawesseli







Best regards Uros


----------



## verry_sweet (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning pictures :clap:  the last one of the tigrina is very pleasing to the eye


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on the striata sac! Looks like you took them at day 12 or so I can see the legs forming! :clap:


----------



## urs (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks!
Yes I removed on 12, 13th day. I was affraid the sac was infected with mites, as my recent fasciata sac, but there were none. 
There is visible leg development, yes. Hope everything goes well! 


Best regards Uros


----------



## von_z (Mar 4, 2008)

All I can say is WOW.  Very nice collection and pics.  It give me something to aspire to...


----------



## urs (Mar 7, 2008)

P.striata eggs with legs






P.pederseni eggs, 153 legs visible inside. Took away on the 13th day.








Best regards  Uros


----------



## urs (Apr 6, 2008)

P.striata N2






P.pederseniN1-N2






N.chromatus






H.spec.Venezuela L1






H.spec.Venezuela L2






E.olivacea






with male






M.balfouri 1.0 L5-L6






M.balfouri 0.1 L5-L6






And mating attempt...














Best regards Uros


----------



## 2bears (Apr 6, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for taking the time to share, great job with the pictures! :clap: 
twobears


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

best luck with the matings!
nice pics


----------



## urs (May 30, 2008)

Just some photos I took today 

G.aureostriata






N.chromatus






C.cyaneopubescens-gravid






C.cyaneopubescens abdomen






C.fasciatum






C.fimbriatus












G.grossa






G.iheringi






L.klugi






L.striatipes







Best regards Uros


----------



## Robotponys (Dec 17, 2011)

Pretty please revive this thread? More photos! (I know this thread is 2 years old). Also, I highly recommend you get some C. elegan slings! They're dwarves and they're reallllllyyyy cute. I really wanna see some close-ups of them!


----------



## spidermike71 (Dec 18, 2011)

*great pics*

Awsome collection!!


----------

